# 2006 model years brings all new engines....



## bimmer_fnatic (Feb 11, 2005)

Newbie News from autospies New engines for 2006, and the new 550......

:thumbup: 

Apparently  
Autospies Link here


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

bimmer_fnatic said:


> Newbie News from autospies New engines for 2006, and the new 550......
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


:yawn: 
Boy... that Autolies is soooooo way behind...

Words been out for last 8 weeks :yawn:


----------



## bimmer_fnatic (Feb 11, 2005)

beewang said:


> :yawn:
> Boy... that Autolies is soooooo way behind...
> 
> Words been out for last 8 weeks :yawn:


Oops sorry!

Hehe autolies. They also were just a lil late on just about every other new car like
jetta
corvette 
ike 6 monthes later....." Wow - look here: new pics!!!" heheh LOL- parody


----------

